# Scion tc/WRX wheels on mkIV



## zachzula (Feb 18, 2010)

Will TC or WRX wheels fit? The bolt pattern and offset is the same, but I have never seen them on our cars.


----------



## zachzula (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Scion tc/WRX wheels on mkIV (zachzula)*

ne1?


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Scion tc/WRX wheels on mkIV (zachzula)*

check the hub bore on the tc's
i know ive seen them before.

as for wrx wheels the hub bore is 56.1mm and vw is 57.1mm.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Scion tc/WRX wheels on mkIV (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_check the hub bore on the tc's
i know ive seen them before.

as for wrx wheels the hub bore is 56.1mm and vw is 57.1mm.


Scion hub is 54mm, so either the Subie or Scion wheel would have to have the bores machined out to clear the VW hub @ 57
The WRX wheels (up to 2004) are normally ET55, so they'd need a spacer to work.....


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:15 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## scrubinadub (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Scion tc/WRX wheels on mkIV ([email protected])*

i bolted up some long beaches on my fathers subaru impreza a while back and it bolted right up.


----------



## zachzula (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Scion tc/WRX wheels on mkIV (scrubinadub)*

alright, thanks guys. I didnt know about the hub sizing problem. But It might be worth it to machine out the hub if you can come across them cheap enough. I know I saw a set of scion tc wheels on craigslist for 150 bucks, so thats why I originally posed the question.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Scion tc/WRX wheels on mkIV (zachzula)*

No problem, happy to help !


----------

